# Dashcam install on 2018 Chevy Cruze Hatchback



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Should be wiring on passenger pillar for all your onstar stuff. Just wrap it around that and it will be behind the air bag.


----------



## WS830 (May 24, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> Should be wiring on passenger pillar for all your onstar stuff. Just wrap it around that and it will be behind the air bag.


ok. thanks.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

WS830 said:


> ok. thanks.


So it does look like the gen 2 has one time clips for the A pillars. Honestly I would just fish the wire through the side from the front. Just zip tie loops at the end so slack doesn’t build up and should be fine.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I installed a DR750S-2CH in my '17 hatch a couple weeks ago. I used the Power Magic EZ and routed the wire up the driver's pillar (not one-time use) and in the headliner to the camera. Cable for rear cam went in the headliner and down the passenger side of the headliner to the back. The panel in the back inside is a PITA and require some screw removal by the seat back. I also removed the trim panels on the lift gate as well as the rubber hose that holds all the wiring and ran the camera wire in the same tube for a nice clean install. The rear cam cable I ran through the split where the liftgate trim panels meet so there was no drilling/cutting etc.

Wish I had taken some pics when I did it all.

Let me know what you think of the 900. I heard of overheating issues with it which is why I went with the 750 instead. Although coming from my GoPro Hero 4 Session I'm really not pleased with the video quality. It's way over sharpened. 1080/60 on the DR750S looks like crap next to the 1080/60 the GoPro uses. Might pull it all out and sell it and get the Viofo A129 Pro Dual instead - video quality is so much better.

Here's a comparison, GoPro first then the DR750S.You can clearly see how much worse the quality is on the DR750S.



















Here's the video (starts at 10:01) showing the video quality comparison between the Thinkware U1000, DR900S and A129 Pro.






The A129 Pro is also half the price of the DR900S and I haven't seen anything regarding thermal issues with it.


----------



## WS830 (May 24, 2020)

WillL84 said:


> I installed a DR750S-2CH in my '17 hatch a couple weeks ago. I used the Power Magic EZ and routed the wire up the driver's pillar (not one-time use) and in the headliner to the camera. Cable for rear cam went in the headliner and down the passenger side of the headliner to the back. The panel in the back inside is a PITA and require some screw removal by the seat back. I also removed the trim panels on the lift gate as well as the rubber hose that holds all the wiring and ran the camera wire in the same tube for a nice clean install. The rear cam cable I ran through the split where the liftgate trim panels meet so there was no drilling/cutting etc.
> 
> Wish I had taken some pics when I did it all.
> 
> ...


I really dislike the screen on the A129. The main reason why im going with blackvue is its parking mode and its slim design. My brother and a friend both have been bumped and had damage when parked. Thinkwares is good (especially with the radar add-on) but i dont want to have more things on my windscreen especially because I have ipass/ezpass there too. I found a good deal on blackvue for less than thinkware too.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

WS830 said:


> I really dislike the screen on the A129. The main reason why im going with blackvue is its parking mode and its slim design. My brother and a friend both have been bumped and had damage when parked. Thinkwares is good (especially with the radar add-on) but i dont want to have more things on my windscreen especially because I have ipass/ezpass there too. I found a good deal on blackvue for less than thinkware too.


I'm not a huge fan of the screen either but for that much better video quality I'll deal with it. I use clips for my YT channel so coming from the great video the GoPro provided is a shock. I wish GoPro would make a dual-cam dash cam with their awesome cameras and firmware.


----------

